# Looking for Breeding Information on AFC Texas Troubador



## bandd (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone have contact info for John and Martha Russell? I'm trying to find breeding information for AFC Texas Troubador.

I have QAA choc bitch (FC-AFC Way-Da-Go Call of the Wild x FC-AFC Portland's Muddy Waters bitch) with all the usual clearances that should come into heat in Oct.

I tried calling the number and sending a message via www.findretrievers.com but the number didn't appear valid and I haven't gotten anything back from the message. Maybe I dialed the number wrong.

Thanks
Braxton


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

PM sent

Angie


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We are happy so far with this little one http://youtu.be/BgwMdgcyhyo


----------



## bandd (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Just sent the e-mail. Does anyone have any pictures of the dog? I think I saw him in the derby but can't remember.


----------



## bandd (Jan 6, 2009)

Also, I'm definitely no breeding expert but I can analyze see what has produced in the past. The trouble is know what mixes well. I realize I'm handicapped with a chocolate pedigree but does anyone have an opinion about or have seen a previous breeding outcrossing a chocolate pedigree to something similar? 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=16234

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=40664


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't think you can go wrong. Both pedigree's are pretty stout and successful. I don't have any information on how well they would mix but I'd take a shot at it.

Angie


----------



## bandd (Jan 6, 2009)

I finally got in touch with Martha. Very excited about doing this breeding. Logistics could be a challenge. No frozen semen and they're in VT until the end of Sep and then TX. She should come in Sep-Oct. I can get her to TX but VT would be difficult.

Does anyone have any pictures of Tubb? I've searched the forum/internet but can't find any of him. I asked Martha via e-mail but figured I would check here.

Only thing that concerns me a little is Lean Mac 3x. It's back in 4th gen so not sure if it's good or bad. Most would probably say you can't have too much Lean Mac but it is possible to have too much of something. Thoughts?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

www.mcs-photography.com

This is the website for Molly Schlacter the National Amateur photographer you can find his picture in the Natl Am gallery


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Firehouse Retrievers has one on his facebook dealie.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone got a pup from Tubby out there?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Uuh,The one in the above video is my Casie...she's 10 weeks now....very happy


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Jay Dufour said:


> We are happy so far with this little one http://youtu.be/BgwMdgcyhyo



Jay, she is a little doll and looks like she is a whole lotta fun! I bet you are extremely happy with her. Good luck with her......


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Very Very impressive puppy! Hopefully she will be an AFC and still on the derby list like her daddy!


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

Check back in 2 or 3 weeks. We're going to have a lot of little Troubador's. He is a very nice dog. The "Real Deal". We are really excited about this litter, due 09/08/12. AFC Texas Troubador X Blackwaters Red Neck Woman


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

Congratulations to John & Martha Russell and "Tubbs", who just won the Open and got a second in the Amateur this weekend, at Lake Champlain. Gretchen sure looks proud!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yep ! Congrats !
Here is another from my little poot : http://youtu.be/WUEeesYLgEs


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a Tubby pup that I am crazy about! He is 3 months old and smart as a whip. Mom is FC Hardscrabble's Captain Morgan. She is out of FC/AFC Esprit's Power Play X FC AFC M and M's Buns of Steel. This little man is one of 9 out there. Martha and John have a little girl out of the litter as well.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Another reason to thank Tequila Sunrise IX.


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

Gwen,
When I was up to Vermont to breed to Tubby, I stayed a few days to watch them train. The little girl that John and Martha had, that is a sister to yours, was there. She was 8 weeks old and so sweet. A real nce girl. I played with her each day. She was a retrieving little fool!


----------



## jczar (Mar 25, 2013)

*Martha Russell Contact Information*

I noticed someone in the forum had contact info. for John and Martha Russell (Texas Troubador), could I get that information please. Thank-you in advance.


----------



## JHinze (Dec 22, 2005)

Can someone please pm me John and Martha Russell's contact information please. Would like to breed to FC-AFC Texas Troubador. Thank you.


----------



## claycruncher (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting my BLF pup from this Tubb breeding April 13, 2013: AFC Texas Troubador x FC AFC Tiger McBunn & FC Mak's Convince Me Connie daughter. Stonebrook Retrievers, Mr. and Mrs Jason Ottinger are the breeders and you won't find more dedicated trainers and breeders than Jason and Alysse. They have gone out of their way to assist me every step of the way in evaluating and picking the right pup for me.

I think they still have a female available so if you're interested in a terrific pup with a ton of potential give Jason a call.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2013)

When is the next time you will be breeding this female?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

This is Casey now,muscled up ,and through transition on blinds.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I also need info on the russells I am also interested in breeding to tubby with not much time left for a decision. 217 251 7726 thank you in advance


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

JHinze said:


> Can someone please pm me John and Martha Russell's contact information please. Would like to breed to FC-AFC Texas Troubador. Thank you.


could someone PM me the contact info as well for Texas Troubador's owners.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Could some one please also PM with the contact details.... I have a lil Choco Dawg (Roux X Tyra) that needs a Spiffy Boy Friend 
Thank You


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

have a friend that is wanting info on contacting the Russells about Tubby. Could someone PM me the info? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Tubby has some nice pups on the ground. The Russells and Kate Symmonds ( Jason Baker)each have a female 16 months old with derby wins and I have a male littermate with a 2nd and 3rd. My male is as laid back as Tubby and a nice marker. He is handicapped by his handler some times but I can not blame him for my mistakes!! Their mom is FC Hardscrabbles Captain Morgan.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> have a friend that is wanting info on contacting the Russells about Tubby. Could someone PM me the info? Thanks in advance



would sure like a PM about contacting the Russells


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> would sure like a PM about contacting the Russells


check your PM's


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Clear your PM box OteyI sent you a PM with info you want, but it said your box is full


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I find google can also work real well.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

cleared out...........


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking to hear some updated info on the Tubb pups. I know that he is only 50% of the ingredients But I'm interested in that 50%


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an 18 month old female out of a QAA Chopper daughter that I couldn't be happier with! She just earned her SH this weekend and will be running Masters this coming weekend. She is a little small, 45 lbs tops, but extremely fast and athletic. She has an incredible work ethic and is very smart, concept development is very quick with her In Training. She is also an extremely affectionate dog, she wants to be with me and please me 100% of the time. I am very excited for what the future will hold for her, gonna enjoy the ride.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, she sounds like a nice little girl


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

http://russellretrievers.com/tubb.html


----------

